# Wellness Core Grain Free..



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

HI. Anyone else use WELLNESS CORE GRAIN FREE small breed formula.
Just started useing it, unfamilar with it. 
Thanks.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hiya! i dont use the small breeds one but i do love the wellness core grain free  approved by both my furbabies :lol: we do the reduced fat one so they dont get pudgy!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I've used it with good results. I rotate brands with each bag.


----------

